# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  30 законов судьбы

## Irina

* 30 ЗАКОНОВ СУДЬБЫ*


*1.ЗАКОН ПУСТОТЫ*. Все начинается с пустоты. Пустота всегда должна быть заполнена.


*2. ЗАКОН ШЛАГБАУМА*. Возможности не даются впрок. Должно быть принято решение пересечь шлагбаум как условное препятствие. Возможности даются после внутреннего решения. Заветные желания даются нам вместе с силами на их осуществление.



*3. ЗАКОН НЕЙТРАЛЬНОГО ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ.* Чтобы измениться, надо остановиться, а потом уже менять направление движения.


*4. ЗАКОН ПЛАТЫ.* Платить нужно за все: за действие и бездействие. Что будет дороже? Иногда ответ очевиден только в конце жизни, на предсмертном одре – дороже плата за бездействие. Избегание неудач не делает человека счастливым. «В моей жизни было много неудач, большинство из которых так и не случилось»- слова старика сыновьям перед смертью.


*5. ЗАКОН ПОДОБИЯ*. Подобное притягивается подобным. В нашей жизни нет случайных встречь. Мы привлекаем к себе не тех людей, которых хотим привлечь, а тех, кто подобен нам.


*6. ЗАКОН МЫШЛЕНИЯ*. Внутренний мир мыслей человека воплощается во внешний мир вещей. Нужно не искать причины несчастий во внешнем мире, а обращать свой взор во внутрь. Наш внешний мир- это реализованный мир наших внутренних мыслей.


*7. ЗАКОН КОРОМЫСЛА.* Когда человек чего-то хочет, но это недостижимо, надо придумать другой интерес, равновеликий по силе первому.


*8. ЗАКОН ПРИТЯЖЕНИЯ*. Человек притягивает к себе то, что он любит, боится или постоянно ожидает, т.е. все, что находится в его центральном, сфокусированном сознании. Жизнь дает нам то, что мы ожидаем от нее получить, а не то, что хотим. «На что рассчитываешь, то и обретешь».


*9. ЗАКОН ПРОСЬБЫ.* Если ничего у жизни не просишь, то ничего и не получаешь. Если мы просим у судьбы непонятно что, то и получаем неизвестно что. Наша просьба притягивает соответствующую реальность.


*10. ЗАКОН ОГРАНИЧЕННОСТИ №1.* Всего предусмотреть нельзя. Всякий видит и слышит лишь то, что понимает, поэтому он и не может учесть все обстоятельства. Все зависит от наших внутренних преград, наших собственных ограничений. Есть события, происходящие помимо нашей воли, их нельзя предвидеть, и мы не несем за них ответственности. При всем своем желании человек не может контролировать все события своей жизни.


*11. ЗАКОН КАЙФА.* В жизни не существует абсолютного кайфа, он ограничивается ограниченностью нашего восприятия мира и основывается в несостоятельности все иметь в ультракороткий промежуток времени в ограниченном нашим восприятием пространством.


*12. ЗАКОН ОГРАНИЧЕННОСТИ №2.* Человек не может иметь все. Ему часто чего-то не хватает в жизни. Секрет счастья заключается не в потакании своим прихотям и желаниям, а в умении довольствоваться тем, что имеешь. Довольствоваться малым нелегко, но труднее всего довольствоваться многим. Можно потерять счастье в поисках богатства, а это значит – потерять все. Можно приобрести весь мир и потерять свою душу.


*13. ЗАКОН ПЕРЕМЕН.* Хочешь перемен в своей жизни – бери власть над обстоятельствами в свои руки. Нельзя изменить свою жизнь, ничего не изменяя в ней и не изменяясь самому. Из-за своей пассивности человек часто упускает реальный шанс, предоставленный судьбой. Кто расставляет в вашей жизни приоритеты – вы сами или кто-то другой? Может быть, их расставляет сама жизнь, а вы плывете по течению? Станьте хозяином своей судьбы. Если вы никуда не отправитесь, то никуда и не прибудете.


*14. ЗАКОН РАЗВИТИЯ.* Жизнь заставляет человека решать именно те задачи, от решения которых он отказывается, которые боится решать, решения которых избегает. Но эти задачи все равно придется решать на другом, уже на новом витке своей жизни. И накал эмоций, переживаний будет мощнее, а цена решения – выше. От чего бежим, к тому и придем.


*15. ЗАКОН ТАКСИ.* Если вы не водитель, если вас везут, то чем дальше вас везут, тем это будет для вас дороже. Если вы не заказывали маршрут, то можете оказаться где угодно. Чем дальше вы идете по ошибочному пути, тем труднее вам будет вернуться.


*16. ЗАКОН ВЫБОРА.* Наша жизнь состоит из множества выборов. У вас всегда есть выбор. Наш выбор может заключаться в том, что мы не делаем выбора. Мир полон возможностей. Однако приобретений без потерь не бывает. Принимая что-то одно, тем самым мы отказываемся от чего-то другого. Заходя в одну дверь, мы пропускаем другую. Каждый должен сам решить, что для него важнее. Из потерь тоже можно получить приобретение.


*17. ЗАКОН ПОЛОВИНЫ ПУТИ.* В отношениях с другим человеком ваша зона – полпути. Нельзя полностью управлять поведением другого человека, проходя за него путь сближения…


*18. ЗАКОН ПОСТРОЕНИЯ НОВОГО.* Для того, чтобы построить что-либо новое, нужно: а)разрушить старое, если это необходимо- расчистить место, выделить время, мобилизовать силы для построения нового; б)знать, что именно вы хотите построить. Не стоит рушить, не зная путей к созиданию. Нужно знать, куда идешь. Если не знаешь, куда идешь, придешь не туда. «Кто никуда не плывет – для тех не бывает попутного ветра» /М. Монтель/


*19. ЗАКОН РАВНОВЕСИЯ.* Как бы человек ни хотел изменить свою жизнь, образ мышления, стереотипы его поведения будут пытаться удержать его в старой, привычной для него жизни. Но если человеку удается что-то изменить в своей жизни, то уже новая, измененная жизнь будет подчиняться Закону равновесия. Изменения обычно протекают медленно и болезненно из-за инерции в мыслях и в поведении, своего внутреннего сопротивления и реакции окружающих людей.


*20. ЗАКОН ПРОТИВОПОЛОЖНОСТЕЙ.* Наша жизнь немыслима без противоположностей, в ней присутствуют рождение и смерть, любовь и ненависть, дружба и соперничество, встреча и расставание, радость и страдание, потеря и приобретение. Человек тоже противоречив: он, с одной стороны, стремится к тому, чтобы его жизнь была стабильна, но в то же время некая неудовлетворенность гонит его вперед. В мире противоположностей человек стремится обрести утраченное единство с самим собой, с другими людьми и с самой жизнью. Все имеет начало и конец, это земной круговорот и круговорот жизни. Вещи, достигнув своего предела, переходят в свою противоположность. Пара противоположностей поддерживает равновесие, а переход от одной крайности в другую создает многообразие жизни. Иногда для того, чтобы понять что-либо, нужно увидеть, узнать противоположность этого. Одна противоположность не может существовать без другой – для того, чтобы был день, нужна ночь.


*21. ЗАКОН ГАРМОНИИ.* Человек ищет гармонии во всем: в себе, в мире. Достичь гармонии с миром можно только будучи в гармонии с самим собой. Хорошее отношение к себе, принятие себя – залог гармонии с миром, людьми и собственной душой. Гармония не означает отсутствие трудностей и конфликтов, которые могут быть стимулом для личностного роста. Гармония между разумом, чувством и действием – может быть это и есть счастье?


*22. ЗАКОН ДОБРА И ЗЛА.* Мир не создан лишь для удовольствия. Он не всегда соответствует нашим представлениям о нем и нашим желаниям. Тот, кто не способен сам сделать доброе дело, не оценит добра и от других. Для тех, кто не способен видеть зло, зла не существует.


*23. ЗАКОН ЗЕРКАЛА.* То, что человека раздражает в окружающих, есть в нем самом. То, что человек не хочет слышать от других людей, есть то, что ему важнее всего услышать на данном жизненном этапе. Другой человек может служить для нас зеркалом, помогая нам открыть то, что мы не видим, не знаем в себе. Если человек то, что его раздражает в других, исправит в себе, судьбе ни к чему будет посылать ему такое зеркало. Избегая всего того, что нам неприятно, избегая людей, вызывающих у нас негативные чувства, мы лишаем себя возможности изменить свою жизнь, лишаем себя возможности внутреннего роста.


*24. ЗАКОН ДОПОЛНЕНИЯ.* Нам нужны люди, события, источники знаний, способные нам дать то, что мы хотим иметь, но имеем лишь в небольшом количестве. Мы стараемся стать сопричастными потенциалу других людей. Мы достраиваем себя вовне. Наше желание обладать кем-либо или чем-либо – это непризнание, отрицание собственных достоинств, неверие в то, что они у нас есть.


*25. ЗАКОН ЦЕПНОЙ РЕАКЦИИ.* Если вы позволите разыграться своим негативным чувствам, то одно неприятное переживание потянется за другим. Если жить, предаваясь мечтам и грезам, то реальность вытиснится иллюзорным миром фантазий. Человеку бывает сложно остановить поток своих негативных и непродуктивных мыслей, т.к. у него вырабатывается привычка переживать, волноваться, страдать, мечтать, т.е. уходить от действительности, от активного решения проблем. Чему отдаете больше энергии, того и будет больше. Мысль, которой вы дарите свое время, действует как магнит, притягивая себе подобные. С одной беспокоящей мыслью справиться легче, чем с роем навязчивых мыслей. В процессе нашего общения с другими людьми мы склонны перенимать их настроение посредством эмоционального заражения.


*26. ЗАКОН ПОДАВЛЕНИЯ*. То, что человек подавляет в своих мыслях или действиях, то, что он отрицает в себе, в самый неподходящий момент способно извергнуться наружу. Нужно принять свои мысли и чувства, а не подавлять и не накапливать их в себе. Примите себя, примите то, что вам не нравится в себе, не критикуйте себя. Принятие, признание отвергаемого и отрицаемого в себе способствует внутреннему росту человека. Это позволяет жить ему полной жизнью. Мы стремимся обрести утраченное единство.


*27. ЗАКОН ПРИНЯТИЯ ИЛИ СПОКОЙСТВИЯ.* Сама по себе жизнь ни плоха, ни хороша. Хорошей или плохой ее делает наше восприятие. Жизнь такова, какова она есть. Нужно принимать жизнь, радоваться жизни, ценить жизнь. Доверьтесь жизни, доверьтесь силе вашего разума и велению сердца. «Все будет так, как надо, даже если по-другому».


*28. ЗАКОН ОЦЕНКИ СТОИМОСТИ ВАШЕЙ ЛИЧНОСТИ.* Окружающие практически всегда оценивают человека так, как оценивает он себя сам. Нужно принимать и ценить себя, не создавать себе кумиров, либо недостижимого, идеального образа себя. Не принимать мнение окружающих о вас за истину, не подвергая его критике. Стараясь заслужить любовь всех людей (что невозможно), вы пренебрегаете собственными потребностями, вы можете потерять себя, потерять уважение к себе. Невозможно быть во всем совершенным человеком. Вы стоите ровно столько, во сколько сами себя оцениваете, какова ваша самоценность. Однако доля реалистичности никогда не повредит.

*
29. ЗАКОН ЭНЕРГООБМЕНА*. Чем больше продвинулся человек в познании себя и мира, тем больше он может взять от мира и дать ему. Нужно суметь установить адекватный, справедливый обмен с судьбой. Если вы будете больше отдавать, чем брать, то это приведет к вашему энергетическому истощению. Если вы даете кому-то больше, чем получаете от него, у вас может возникнуть обида на человека. Мир существует для того, чтобы им можно было делиться друг с другом.


*30. ЗАКОН СМЫСЛА ЖИЗНИ.* Мы приходим из пустоты, пытаясь обрести смысл жизни, и вновь уходим в пустоту. У каждого человека свой смысл жизни, который может меняться на разных жизненных этапах. В чем заключается смысл жизни – стремиться к чему-либо или просто жить? Ведь стремясь к чему-либо, мы вынуждены выпустить из поля зрения саму жизнь, т.о. ради результата мы теряем сам процесс. Возможно, самый главный смысл жизни – сама жизнь. Нужно включаться в жизнь, принимая ее, тогда удастся воспринимать жизнь в ее многообразии и тогда она раскрасит бытие человека теми красками, которыми владеет сама. Смысл жизни человек может найти лишь вне себя, в мире. Дыхание человека может быть простым, а можно из него складывать симфонии, наслаждаясь бытием разума…

----------


## PatR!oT

не я по закону не живу  я по эт самому инстинкту  гггг выживания ))))

----------

